#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Back to teach in Myanmar again

## Simon43

I'm back to Myanmar in a few weeks,teaching KS2 (UK curriculum) to a year 3 class (7/8 years old) at one of the international schools.

If you read another thread, you'll see that I did a stint in Luang Prabang as the interim headmaster of the new international school.  I can't say that this job was a success - I was 'blocked' at every turn by the autocratic director.  (I'm sure she has a profitable business, but some of her policies stink...)

I came back to Phuket a couple of months ago and started to build another mini-hotel, (a B&B actually).  That project is going OK, and I don't really need to hang around whilst the garden is planted, fish-ponds built.

It would be logical for me to get a teaching job in Phuket, close to my home.  But the traffic is now so bad in Phuket (I live in the north of the island, far from the major schools), and teachers' pay is so appalling in Thailand that I crossed Phuket off my list and jumped at the chance to teach again in Yangon.

Despite some infrastructure and sanitation problems, Yangon is an interesting place to live and work, especially at this moment in it's history.  I enjoyed my previous job in Yangon and I'm really looking forward to doing my best in this new job.

Simon

----------


## jizzybloke

Good luck and keep us upto date of the good and bad!

----------


## terry57

Onya Simon,

At least you are leading a productive life and doing something worth while with your time. 

Just don't get married again.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gerbil

Looking forward to another picture thread of shitty apartments with death trap wiring.  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

Simon you are a successful English teacher,inspire your students with a passion for the subject.
Thank you for teaching Me not to build hotels for the love of your life. Is there a lesson in that.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Looking forward to another picture thread of shitty apartments with death trap wiring.


....and those glorious tales of ex-wives and whatnot.
Simon always comes through in casual form.
 :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

..... and behave yourself.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Good luck. Don't forget to send us all updates and pics.

----------


## kingwilly

Hmmm, I thought you hated it last time...?

----------


## Simon43

> Hmmm, I thought you hated it last time...?


What I was frustrated about last time was my inability to get the government to issue me with a ham licence.  The job and location was fine, (although my rented room was rather dire...)

Several months after I left Myanmar last time, the government started to issue ham radio licences, but in any case, I am not taking my radio gear this time.  I'm going to try to get fit/healthy in my spare time (jogging round Inya Lake etc), rather than crouching over a ham rig...

----------


## stickmansucks

What is the problem to do it without ham license ?

And you finally managed to find the money to build a new resort ?

----------


## Simon43

> What is the problem to do it without ham license ?


Because I prefer not to see the inside of a Myanmar jail  :mid: 




> And you finally managed to find the money to build a new resort ?


Yes, after returning from my last job in Myanmar, I divorced my devious Thai wife, and was then able to sell my half of our hotel business.  I used those meagre funds to start the build of a new bed & breakfast (Phuket Airport B&B).  It's not open yet, but building work is going fine and I'm in no hurry to open, so long as I have a salary coming in.

----------


## Butterfly

keep up the good work Simon, can't wait for the next episode

----------


## Yemen

Dont get married again- good advice I think.

----------


## Rocksteady

What are the pay and teaching conditions like, Simon?

----------


## Simon43

> What are the pay and teaching conditions like, Simon?


Before replying to that question, I should maybe explain why I don't work as a teacher in Thailand, considering that I've lived in Phuket for 12 years, have family, business and son.

- I'm too old (54) for many jobs. Employers seek a female, under 25 years age, M.Ed and 15 years+ teaching experience
- I have post-grad qualifications, but not the right qualifications for international schools (no M.Ed, No QTS etc)
- Unless it's an international school, the pay is appalling
- Tax rate on salary is too high
- Class sizes can be large
- Teaching licence, Thai culture course, moving goalposts etc etc.

For Myanmar, typical conditions for working in an international school (which in most cases actually means a bilingual school/EP programme):

- No age discrimination (teaching up to 70 years is fine)
- High respect for teachers from students, parents, colleagues
- Typically 90,000 baht salary
- Low 5% tax rate (or 0% in some cases)
- Medical insurance and visa runs every 90 days paid
- Easy to find weekend/OT teaching work
- No Myanmar culture course, teaching licence etc
- Small class sizes (16), with motivated students

Of course, a number of these schools are probably run just for profit, as in Thailand and other countries.  But so far, I have found teaching in Myanmar to be a very enjoyable experience, with both financial and social rewards.

Simon

----------


## stickmansucks

Simon, I totally forgot that you are no more 43 ! 555+

----------


## mrsquirrel

simon sent you an email you PM box is full here

----------


## neemo

[quote=Simon43;2653391]


> - Typically 90,000 baht salary


Per month or per year?
Looks very high for a month in a 3rd world country, and too low for a year...

----------


## mrsquirrel

High? That is only around 1800 quid pm.

----------


## sabang

Good luck with the new job, and now we have a man in Rangoon- do keep us up to speed with the place.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> High? That is only around 1800 quid pm.


For Myanmar, it is fcking huge, I would think...90,000 baht per month I find hard to believe...

----------


## MissTraveller

Good luck! I see they are always hiring in Myanmar. A place I really want to visit one day along with Laos!

----------


## kingwilly

> A place I really want to visit one day


Yes, you are quite the armchair traveller, aint you ?

----------


## Simon43

> For Myanmar, it is fcking huge, I would think...90,000 baht per month I find hard to believe...


It's a so-called international school, so that salary level is quite normal.

Last year when I worked in Myanmar I was taking home more than 100,000 baht/month because I was also doing evening/weekend classes.


Simon

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Send me a pm if you know of opportunities like that, Simon...I wouldn't mind an adventure like that...

----------


## kingwilly

> It's a so-called international school, so that salary level is quite normal.


Exactly. I find it interesting that so many people cannot envisage something outside of their own experience and reality.

----------


## Simon43

I should mention that it is not a 'TEFL' job, as migt be found in a language school, but a 'Homeroom' teacher, which means teaching English, Maths, Physics, Biology, Chemistry, Citizenship (PSHE), History, Geography, Design Technology and Library Studies at primary/elementary age level.

Although the subject matter is at a rather basic level, it still requires a good, all-round knowledge of these subjects, as well as experience in general teaching/classroom management etc.

That reminds me - I need to brush up on my chemistry....

Simon

PS - Were I to work in Thailand in a similar role, a typical salary would be 120,000 - 150,000 baht per month.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Are you still on the email address in your account or have you cleared your inbox?

----------


## MissTraveller

> Originally Posted by MissTraveller
> 
> A place I really want to visit one day
> 
> 
> Yes, you are quite the armchair traveller, aint you ?


Well was my decision to come back here for awhile.  :Smile: 
Had a few offers, but declined because of some health issues. 
Had an offer in Phuket and China.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> I should mention that it is not a 'TEFL' job, as migt be found in a language school, but a 'Homeroom' teacher, which means teaching English, Maths, Physics, Biology, Chemistry, Citizenship (PSHE), History, Geography, Design Technology and Library Studies at primary/elementary age level.
> 
> Although the subject matter is at a rather basic level, it still requires a good, all-round knowledge of these subjects, as well as experience in general teaching/classroom management etc.
> 
> That reminds me - I need to brush up on my chemistry....
> 
> Simon
> 
> PS - Were I to work in Thailand in a similar role, a typical salary would be 120,000 - 150,000 baht per month.


That is real teaching though, which is somewhat different to TEFLing.

How many TEFLrs apply Bloom's to their daily lesson plans?

----------


## kingwilly

^ Bloom's,  :smiley laughing: 

How about you ask how many TEFLrs turn up on time to class, not stinking of booze and babes five days a week first?




> but declined because of some health issues.


Sure.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Not sure being fugly is really a health issue.

----------


## Gerbil

> Not sure being fugly is really a health issue.



Being a complete fucking lunatic is though.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> PS - Were I to work in Thailand in a similar role, a typical salary would be 120,000 - 150,000 baht per month.


But you could not as you are not a qualified teacher. 




> but a 'Homeroom' teacher, which means teaching English, Maths, Physics, Biology, Chemistry, Citizenship (PSHE), History, Geography, Design Technology and Library Studies at primary/elementary age level.


At a proper international school one teacher covers each subject and is qualified to teach that specific subject. 

Seems as if  you are being paid a good wage, but the term international is used too loosely as you admit yourself.

----------


## kingwilly

Erm, primary school teachers will teach all subjects, AO.

----------


## aging one

My bad, sorry to Simon as well. I missed that. Kind of been a long day. Cheers.

----------


## Simon43

> But you could not as you are not a qualified teacher.


Correct.  Although I have an MSc (Satellite & Space Technology) and an MA (Thai Studies), my only educational qualification is a TEFL....

I'm aware this limits my teaching prospects in Thailand.  I have found a process to obtain QTS (UK teaching licence) that does not require me to study/work in the UK.  I will be following the Diploma course over the next 6 months and then can apply for QTS.

I'm also studying for an on-line MA in Learning & Teaching...

So, even at my advanced years, I'm prepared to do what is necessary to improve my teaching qualifications.

I could use my MSc to teach Physics at Secondary level, but I'll be perfectly honest and say that this doesn't really interest me and I've all but forgotten my higher level Physics!

Simon

----------


## mrsquirrel

Physics teachers are hard to come by and are always sought after.

----------


## kingwilly

True, though they are a special breed.

----------


## slackula

> Originally Posted by MissTraveller
> 
>  but declined because of some health issues.
> 
> 
> Sure.


She sprained her ankle whilst trying to use a JCB at an all-you-can-eat buffet.

----------


## kingwilly

Iwas guessing mental health issues. But then again that wouldnt stop her teaching gathered by the number of nuttersin that profession...

----------


## Simon43

> Physics teachers are hard to come by and are always sought after.


Yes I know, but there are several reasons why I prefer to teach primary age kids:

- It's more fun that a bunch of lazy teenagers - the faces of my young students light up when they 'get it' as I explain something to them.
- Teaching the whole range of subjects, albeit at at primary level, is interesting and challenging - I prefer this to teaching just a single subject.
- The lesson preparation and homework marking is less strenuous.  I mean 4 times 5 is 20, nothing else. Try preparing a higher secondary Physics lesson and marking their homework (if they bother handing it in)
- The mums of my Primary kids are typically late 20.s/early 30's and go weak at the knees when chatting with such a hansum, mature and eloquent teacher as myself  :Smile: .  

On parents' day, they always clamour for photos of me whilst sitting on my lap (I mean their offspring on my lap, not the mums). - I don't actually think this is appropriate (blackmail photos etc), and always make the excuse that the kids are too heavy.  But I'm sure my lap could handle a mum or two.....

My return to Myanmar has been delayed for a few days by the sad death of my old mum, who was 85 years old and in poor health for many years. I need to return to the UK for a week and then I'll be on my way back to Myanmar.




> True, though they are a special breed.


I'm not sure if that is a compliment or not - I think not!

----------


## kingwilly

> My return to Myanmar has been delayed for a few days by the sad death of my old mum, who was 85 years old and in poor health for many years. I need to return to the UK for a week and then I'll be on my way back to Myanmar.


Sorry to hear that mate. RIP.

----------


## Simon43

Thanks Kingwillly.  I'm in a bit of a limbo right now, having delayed my return to Myanmar, but still awaiting news from the UK re funeral date so that I can book my plane ticket.  But the school is OK to manage my classes until I arrive.

----------


## Phuketrichard

good friend of mine landed a job at the international school in Yangoon and running the IT dept. makes $3,000/moonth plus visa and housing

Not to bad!!

----------


## Simon43

It looks like I may not be returning to Myanmar after all.  The passing of my Mum and dealing with her estate means that I am unable to start this new job. A funeral date hasn't yet been fixed, so I'm 'in a limbo' here in Phuket until all these matters are resolved.  I've advised the school of this, so it is likely that they will find another teacher to take my place  :Sad: 

Damn, fcuk, bugger....  :Sad: 

Simon

----------


## stickmansucks

Condolences Simon.

----------


## MissTraveller

^^Sorry to hear that, Simon. Best of luck!

----------


## helge

Sorry for your loss

----------


## blue

Hope you get everything sorted out soon .

----------


## Simon43

Thanks for all the kind words.  I'm off to the UK around Jan 25th, hope to return to Thailand a few days later.  

Simon

----------


## stickmansucks

Incredible that we all don't want to spend more than few days in US and EU...

What about your family there ? You also don't care ? :-)

----------


## kingwilly

> What about your family there ? You also don't care ? :-)


Harsh.

----------


## Simon43

> What about your family there ? You also don't care ? :-)


WTF?  What do you want me to do?  Have a friendly chat with my dear Dad?  Lend me a shovel then.....

Jeez.........

----------


## stickmansucks

Was talking about us ALL, it seems that we are not so keen on going back there...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Incredible that we all don't want to spend more than few days in US and EU...
> 
> What about your family there ? You also don't care ? :-)


Not being funny, but why should anyone care too much.

Some of us who have actually left our homelands made a concious decision to get away from wherever we came from.

Speaking for myself, I still have a mother and a sister in the UK, but my wife and 2 kids here mean more to me than they do. The UK family is pretty much from a previous life.

----------

